# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Файрволл Dr.Web блокирует интернет.

## Словен

Прошу подсказать знающих, что нужно сделать.
На ноутбуке не было беспроводного Wi-Fi интернет. Специалисты провайдера пришли, полазили в ноутбуке (что делали конкретно не знаю, не присутствовал). Но после их действий интернет появился.
Спецы объяснять ничего не стали, сказали лишь, что интернет блокировал файрволл Доктора. Они его отключили.
Прошу подсказать, что нужно сделать в файрволле Доктора, чтобы он не блокировал интернет? 
На ноутбуке стоит Вин7, Dr.Web SS 7.0. Провайдер Интернет Ростелеком.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## user909

Чтобы опять инет пропал? А если серьёзно, дырявый фаервол др.вебовцы сделали. У каспера намного лучше вышел.Совет вам: удаляйте дрвебовский , оставьте тольйко антивир drweb -  он нормальный. А фаeрвол от Comodo, бесплатно и более эффективно.

----------

